# valla doru söylüyon



## Türk çiçek

Merhaba! 

I was hoping someone could help me word the following into English correctly.
1) valla doru söylüyon 
2) ben bil mi yorum english 

Many thanks in advance!
Tesekürler!!


----------



## sara_88

Türk çiçek said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me word the following into English correctly.
> 1) valla doru söylüyon
> 2) ben bil mi yorum english
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> Tesekürler!!


 

1-Vallahi doğru söylüyorsun =Begad,you are telling right.
2-Ben İngilizce bilmiyorum= I don't know English.


----------



## Volcano

*1.Valla doğru söylüyorsun - Honestly, you are telling the truth

2.İngilizce bilmiyorum - I don't know english*


----------



## 1nfern0

sara_88 said:


> 1-Vallahi doğru söylüyorsun =Begad,you are telling right.



Can also be translated into a different version, like:
1- Right on!


----------



## Türk çiçek

Thank you everyone for this quick reply!


----------



## Volcano

*You are welcome *


----------



## kalamazoo

Just as a note, "begad" would be extremely uncommon in modern English. "Vallahi" doesn't really have an exact translation.  I would translate vallahi dogru soyluyorsun as something like "You are really right about that" or "You are certainly telling the truth" or some other adverb. Or, to be really colloquial, I guess you could translate Vallahi as "Wow".


----------



## Volcano

*We can use some adverbs like honestly, surely, actually, truly, really, certainly for vallahi but I don't think that its translation is wow here

Some other meanings of vallahi, God is my witness, I swear to God, indeed, in fact...*


----------



## kalamazoo

"wow" in this context doesn't mean anything - it would just make it a little more emphatic, which I think is what vallahi would do also.  So you could say "what you say is really right" or "wow, what you say is really right" and they would mean almost exactly the same thing. I was just trying to figure out an English word that would be an interjection, like vallahi, and not an adverb and "wow" was the only one I could think of.


----------



## yasemin

Perhaps I do not understand what wow exactly means in the sense that you try to explain, kalamazoo but I also don't think that vallahi could be translated so. However I find it quite right that in English there is not a single word which exactly corresponds to vallahi. Again, to be really colloquial, we could imagine such a conversation, where you need a whole sentence kind of "you are really right" for vallahi:
- It's freezing today...
- Vallahi

And Volcano, I would not perfectly agree it can be translated as God is my witness, I swear to God etc. since in Turkish vallahi (which is arabic) is totally free of its religious context. Well maybe also those in English though....


----------



## Volcano

yasemin said:


> And Volcano, I would not perfectly agree it can be translated as God is my witness, I swear to God etc. since in Turkish vallahi (which is arabic) is totally free of its religious context. Well maybe also those in English though....



*I just gave the other meanings of vallahi, not for this sentence.Vallahi's meanings depend on the sentences *


----------



## kalamazoo

I was just looking for some kind of exclamation in ENglish that could go in the same place as "vallahi."  "Wow" can indicate surprise, but it can also just be a word used to reinforce a statement.  For example your friend says "Don't go see that movie, it's really terrible."  You go see it anyway, and it turns out the movie is really terrible. You can say to your friend "Wow, you were really right about that movie! It's terrible."


----------



## xebonyx

Hi guys, this is my first post in the Turkish forum. I'm planning on visiting Turkey next summer for 2 weeks. I hope to learn a bit from here before my trip. 

Also, I wonder if "vellahi" is a loanword from the Arabic Islamic expression "wallahi"(really! exclamation).


----------



## Syarikat

xebonyx, this is almost certainly the case. There are many Arabic words and expressions in Turkish (e.g.: zaman, saat, ve (< Ar. wa), vakit (< Ar. wakt), merkez (< Ar. markaz) etc. The list is very long. 

The Turkish spelling can be a bit unexpected, as the sound inventories of the two languages are quite different (Standard Arabic has only three distinctive vowels, for instance, while Turkish has nine, so vowel sounds that are only regarded as minor variants in Arabic show up as complete different vowels in Turkish. Arabic also has sounds that Turkish doesn't have, including variants of h, d and t, as well as a laryngeal sound called 'ayn'. This may affect the form in which the word shows up in the receiving language. It may also happen that an Arabic plural form ends up as a singular form in Turkish, or a case ending is borrowed along with the word, and so on.

'Vallahi' is exactly how one would expect to find Ar. 'Wallahi' after adaptation to Turkish pronounciation and spelling conventions.


----------



## xebonyx

Syarikat said:


> xebonyx, this is almost certainly the case. There are many Arabic words and expressions in Turkish (e.g.: zaman, saat, ve (< Ar. wa), vakit (< Ar. wakt), merkez (< Ar. markaz) etc. The list is very long.
> 
> The Turkish spelling can be a bit unexpected, as the sound inventories of the two languages are quite different (Standard Arabic has only three distinctive vowels, for instance, while Turkish has nine, so vowel sounds that are only regarded as minor variants in Arabic show up as complete different vowels in Turkish. Arabic also has sounds that Turkish doesn't have, including variants of h, d and t, as well as a laryngeal sound called 'ayn'. This may affect the form in which the word shows up in the receiving language. It may also happen that an Arabic plural form ends up as a singular form in Turkish, or a case ending is borrowed along with the word, and so on.
> 
> 'Vallahi' is exactly how one would expect to find Ar. 'Wallahi' after adaptation to Turkish pronounciation and spelling conventions.


 
Thanks. This was very informative.


----------

